# Summer Fruit Nail Art ♡



## Samantha Beauty (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡ 

This is my super easy summer fruit nail design. 

I hope you like it! 


Thank you! 

Samantha Beauty


----------



## Valeriya Tour (Aug 31, 2015)

Samantha Beauty said:


> Hey Beauties ♡
> 
> This is my super easy summer fruit nail design.
> 
> ...


I like it so much! Once I was at Ibiza beauty salon and there I`ve made a beautiful manicure with the picture of watermelon! It looked great! But your idea is also cool! Next time I will try it!


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you so much! I am happy that you like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When you give it a try make sure that you post your picture here so I can see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marrymemakeup (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow. Very nice arts.


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks @@marrymemakeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ayishakouri (Feb 18, 2016)

Wow, such a lovely and beautiful nail art design. I really appreciate it. The nail art trends keep changing throughout the year. I believe your design will become one of the best designs in 2016. A few days ago, my sister had done doodles style nail art at The Nail Place. Her design was also looking superb.


----------



## Duc Phung (Apr 7, 2016)

cool, they're really beutiful :wub:


----------



## livelaughmakeup (Apr 11, 2016)

I've seen two of your posts and I'm excited to see more! Your nail art is super cute!!


----------

